# 4 day a week



## oldschool67 (Oct 17, 2013)

Almost everybody who knows me knows I have been a dedicated advocate of 5x5 training, but as of lately, even though I use substantially less weight than I did last year or the year before for that matter the heavy workload has just been too much for me at this point.I have been contemplating a 4 day a week regimen, 1 major body part per day and 1 lesser(if you will) body part. Just trying to come up with a decent mass program, maybe something like this-

mon- legs and abs(I will start putting my nose to the grindstone with abs)

tues-chest and biceps

wed-off

thursday- back and tri's

friday- delts and traps

I see a few flaws, why train back and then traps the next day? If i do deads on thursday, then delts on friday, I may run into an issue with doms but I guess I will find out. Im thinking 3-5 exercises per day, all barbell work since I don't have any dumbbells, all compound exercises, 6-8 rep or 8-10 depending on how my back feels.I think this scheme will allow me to at least keep any remaining mass I have, and maybe just add a little more without hammering my back or neck.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2013)

You've been at this game a long time Oldschool you'll get it right to where you want it eventually after some test runs. What has been working for me is mo/tu/thu but then I skip Friday and do Sat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2013)

Your deadlift isn't heavy enough to tire out your traps. Don't worry about that. 

Do abs every day


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 17, 2013)

abs can take a abeating daily.  

im  4days on...3days off.
mon till thurs.  fri til sun off.  

its worked well for me.  I sometimes do a week of barbell then just dumb bells the next week.  
also I sometimes go the heaviest on thurs so I have 3 days to recover.

work hard oldschool.  but stay safe.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 17, 2013)

All great answers, thanks brothers!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 17, 2013)

oldschool67 said:


> Almost everybody who knows me knows I have been a dedicated advocate of 5x5 training, but as of lately, even though I use substantially less weight than I did last year or the year before for that matter the heavy workload has just been too much for me at this point.I have been contemplating a 4 day a week regimen, 1 major body part per day and 1 lesser(if you will) body part. Just trying to come up with a decent mass program, maybe something like this-
> 
> mon- legs and abs(I will start putting my nose to the grindstone with abs)
> 
> ...



That is basically the same thing I do . 
Mon Squat
Tues Bench
Wed off
Thurs deads
Fri OHP. When I do my assistance work,  I add shrugs with a trap bar 5 sets of 10


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 17, 2013)

I would do abs ed.aswell


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2013)

I do deads on quad day...works great for me! 

My current routine (will be adding some chest back next week so it will change just a tad)

Monday - Off
Tuesday - Quads/Deads
Wednesday - Shoulders/Traps
Thursday - Off (school)
Friday - Arms
Saturday - Hams
Sunday - Back

Love this routine!


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried to pick 1 major bp per day, on my 5x5, especially on wed, deadlift day I would also have ohp's on deck, standing or seated, but I knew what the consequences were going to be, one hell of a crappy feeling(to say the least) the following day.I believe my lower back can handle 1 compound movement per day.


----------

